# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  Clomid and Acne?

## PurePower

Why does Clomid cause acne? I didn't get acne at all when i was on my cycle . but after i started doing clomid i have been getting acne on my traps and face ( Not a lot but enough to piss me off)

Is it the drug itself that causes it, or the imbalance in the estrogen and Testosterone from the body trying to even it out. Its making my dam face itch  :Don't know:

----------


## omen78

Was your cycle test ? I had the same delayed reaction. Almost a month later.

----------


## PurePower

Yes....Test and EQ............400mg of each a week.

----------


## Mr. Sparkle

I got it too, its b/c your body is upping the natural production of test. That process creates oily skin for some people and thats why. I too just broke out with my clomid and not on test.

----------


## 1badcamaro

it is from the increase/decrease of hormones at the end of your cycle.

----------


## RJM03

I break out post cycle too, but I know its not from the clomid, its my body's reaction to hormonal imbalance.

----------


## carlo

> I break out post cycle too, but I know its not from the clomid, its my body's reaction to hormonal imbalance.


That is what it is! Post Cycle acne due to the hormonal imbalance, the clomid may play a role too since it raises testosterone production=increased sebum production(among others), I think is a combination of the two, I just experienced the same but took the necessary precautions, I use Retin-A cream every night that helps a lot! does not cure or stops it, it just reduces the acne from showing much.

----------


## FedSki

A whole variety of factors cause acne but it all boils down to (excuse the pun) changes in hormone levels. The increase in test. while on a cycle causes the sebacious glands to go into overdrive. Pores get blocked and the skin gets greasy. It may take a couple of months before this develops into acne - usually around the time you are finishing your cycle. It might just be coincidence that you start getting acne when you start taking Clomid - afterall the amount of test. your body produces due to the Clomid is nowhere near the amount made available by the steriods you took.

----------

